# UKC Premier Dock Jumping (Tito, Teddi, Gabby and Quinn)



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice photos but where is the dock?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's Teddi!



















Here's a sequence shot:



























applying the brakes










oops









Ok I'll jump


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My dogs never did that.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's Gabby!!!














































Gabby's Sequence Shot:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's Tito!!!!!





































Tito's Sequence:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe if I ever get another Golden, that dog will do it. Mine seem afraid.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

And last but not least I have to include the non golden Quinn. 





































Quinn was on the front page of Saturday's Kalamazoo Gazette. I am a very proud momma.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Stay tuned... or should I say check back. Videos will be added later. First I have to get them on You Tube.... May take another day.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow...just wow...looks like so much fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

inge said:


> Wow...just wow...looks like so much fun!


No kidding, these pics are awesome........

Love seeing these dogs having so much fun and getting so much air!

Congratulations on Quinn making the front page-great picture.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Those are awesome!!!! And that's pretty cool to make the front page of the paper!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AWESOME! I can't wait till Dock Dogs catches on around here! They look like they are having so much fun! Thank you so much for posting, I know that takes a bit of time. Congratulations everyone, I'll check back often!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, thanks to you and your DH for taking all of those!!
I think what comes thru in all of them is the sheer joy of these dogs at getting to do this!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I was thinking that it looks like fun too.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Those were great pics!! I ecspecially loved the ones of gabby!!

I wish I could have been at the premier, it sounds so fun!! I daughter of a friends golden boy tried some dock diving too.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> I daughter of a friends golden boy tried some dock diving too.


Who was that? Do you know the dogs call name? Of course I got to know all the goldens. :


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks like SO much fun!!! Gorgeous dog photos!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos. The dogs are having so much fun. Paco is a little bit jealous. :


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Who was that? Do you know the dogs call name? Of course I got to know all the goldens. :


Her name is Lindy, she is about 8 months old, and a darker golden. She is a Tanbark puppy, her mom(Bet) is by Hootie, and her daddy(Jack) is a Speaker grandson. I know you saw her, she is super cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow wonderful shots!! Looks like everyone did great as well


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Ann! Great job, Tito, Teddi, Gabby and Quinn!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW is right! Awesome photos!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice shots. How far did they jump?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like so much fun...thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Very nice shots. How far did they jump?


Teddi's best of the weekend was in the 11' range. Gabby jumped a new personal best in finals of 15'2", and Quinn jumped I think 18'10" in finals. Tito I am not sure, but I believe his best of the weekend was in the 16' range. 

Once you get into the senior division (15 - 19'11") it is a TOUGH division. Often the top dogs for finals are all jumping 19'10" and 19'11" seriously.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I missed this, hidden away in the pictures! I read your post in the sports section and had to come find it... 

I LOVE the pictures, everyone is certainly having a blast, that is amazing that Gabby is jumping so far already! I love the pictures of Quinn. She has some ups!! I hope you are able to get your ribbons mailed to you for Gabby.

I wish they had more dock diving around here. It's rare, and it seems to always be on agility weekends...


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Maxs Mom

I had to laugh when I saw Teddi's sequence shot. My golden Jake just got his Junior Dock Dogs title last weekend at Libertyville and he drove me crazy because he kept coming to a screeching halt at the edge of the dock. Quite a number of goldens did this......
He still managed to average about 12.5 feet for his jumps toward the title even though he did this. Didn't do it at Rockford and hopefully doesn't do it next month so we can go for a Senior Title. When he doesn't do the screeching halt thing he can go between 15 and 19 feet.


----------

